# my first abt's q-view



## wutang (Jul 20, 2008)

Since I had the smoker fired up for the fattie throwdown. I figured I would throw some abt's on. Some are stuffed with cream cheese only then wrapped in bacon. Some are stuffed with a cream cheese/salsa mixture (my wife makes it all time as a dip) then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## camocook (Jul 20, 2008)

second pic smells better than the first....


----------



## badman (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks too good!!!


----------



## camocook (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey ...bad man wadda you mean   .. lol


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

look fine here, course i never made any yet..... but i seen enuff of them to know those are just fine and taste better!!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job,,I was on the fence but you pushed me over with this thread.  I will now be adding a few to my smoke tomorrow.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those look great.  I have been making alot of abt's lately.  couple times a week atleast.  mmmm need to make more today


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great Wutang!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks great. I love these little things.....SOOOOO tasty. Yum.


----------

